# Trouble in Gator land?



## rex upshaw (Oct 6, 2014)

Anyone heard anything regarding Treon Harris?


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 6, 2014)

http://florida.247sports.com/Bolt/Report-QB-Treon-Harris-being-investigated-in-legal-matter-31802996


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Anyone heard anything regarding Treon Harris?



Probably the same thing you did. Muschamp's press conference cancelled and supposedly "legal issues" with Harris( whatever that means).


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 6, 2014)

Suspended indefinitely.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 6, 2014)

Excerpt from 247 Sports:

"The University of Florida confirmed Monday afternoon that freshman quarterback Treon Harris is "accused of sexually assaulting a female student early Sunday morning in a residence hall on the UF campus." The University of Florida Police Department (UFPD) and the Gainesville Police Department (GPD) are investigating the incident, with GPD assisting in the collection and analysis of forensic evidence, according to a press release.

The release states that the "investigation is ongoing and we do not have an update regarding any charges at this time. The University of Florida and the University Athletic Association are cooperating fully."

Harris has been suspended indefinitely from all team activities."


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2014)

Looks like we have a Jameis imitator. Publix better hide the crab legs.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 6, 2014)

...


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> ...


----------



## BobSacamano (Oct 6, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> ...



True story.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> ...



Sweet tea all over the screen.....


----------



## bullgator (Oct 6, 2014)

Maybe we should get his Heisman campaign started


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 6, 2014)

*Just sad*



MCBUCK said:


> ...



^ This


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 6, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Looks like we have a Jameis imitator. Publix better hide the crab legs.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 6, 2014)

I love it.  No amount of bad fortune is too much for the gatah.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2014)

Transfer papers are on the way!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 6, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Transfer papers are on the way!


 Transfer papers?!?! An arrest report is an Auburn LOI !


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Transfer papers?!?! An arrest report is an Auburn LOI !



Yaba daba doooooooooo!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 7, 2014)

Two University of Florida football players were involved in a fight outside of Ben Hill Griffin Stadium on Monday evening, resulting in campus police being called.
Freshman defensive end Gerald Willis III and sophomore quarterback Skyler Mornhinweg both struck each other, Major Brad Barber of the University of Florida Police Department confirmed to GatorBait.net.
No charges have been filed, with both players opting to withdraw the complaint.
"Looks like a fight between two individuals, both are listed as suspect, both are listed as victims, so they hit each other," Barber said. "They were involved in a fight [Monday] evening. It appears that both have withdrawn the complaint. There will be no charges."
Willis had been on shaky ground prior to Monday evening's incident. He missed Florida's games against Kentucky and Alabama for disciplinary reasons, according to a source.
A 6-foot-2, 255-pound defensive end from New Orleans, Willis was one of the early surprises in fall camp. He was able to generate a consistent pass rush, something the Gators have been searching for early in the season.
In two outings this season Willis had recorded four tackles, a half tackle for a loss and a quarterback hurry.
As a high school player, he was rated as the No. 26 overall player in the country by 247Sports as a five-star prospect. He was rated as the No. 4 defensive tackle in the nation and the No. 4 player in the state of Louisiana


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 7, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Two University of Florida football players were involved in a fight outside of Ben Hill Griffin Stadium on Monday evening, resulting in campus police being called.
> Freshman defensive end Gerald Willis III and sophomore quarterback Skyler Mornhinweg both struck each other, Major Brad Barber of the University of Florida Police Department confirmed to GatorBait.net.
> No charges have been filed, with both players opting to withdraw the complaint.
> "Looks like a fight between two individuals, both are listed as suspect, both are listed as victims, so they hit each other," Barber said. "They were involved in a fight [Monday] evening. It appears that both have withdrawn the complaint. There will be no charges."
> ...



2 more seats just opened up on the Gus bus.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 7, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> I love it.  No amount of bad fortune is too much for the gatah.



Wow.  Forget to take your meds this morning?

Either a woman was assaulted or a kid has been falsely accused and you "love it"?


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 7, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Two University of Florida football players were involved in a fight outside of Ben Hill Griffin Stadium on Monday evening, resulting in campus police being called.
> Freshman defensive end Gerald Willis III and sophomore quarterback Skyler Mornhinweg both struck each other, Major Brad Barber of the University of Florida Police Department confirmed to GatorBait.net.
> No charges have been filed, with both players opting to withdraw the complaint.
> "Looks like a fight between two individuals, both are listed as suspect, both are listed as victims, so they hit each other," Barber said. "They were involved in a fight [Monday] evening. It appears that both have withdrawn the complaint. There will be no charges."
> ...



This is classic! 

"It was a misunderstanding between two teammates," UF spokesman Steve McClain said. "Coach [Will] Muschamp has not announced any discipline decisions at this time.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 7, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> This is classic!
> 
> "It was a misunderstanding between two teammates," UF spokesman Steve McClain said. "Coach [Will] Muschamp has not announced any discipline decisions at this time.



In all probability, the press comments will be closely mirroring FSU's, "We will handle any disciplinary actions internally."
This is starting to read like the preamble to Booms's firing announcement. 
I find that rather disheartening. Please give him an extension


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 7, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> In all probability, the press comments will be closely mirroring FSU's, "We will handle any disciplinary actions internally."
> This is starting to read like the preamble to Booms's firing announcement.
> I find that rather disheartening. Please give him an extension



Mornhinweg told police the fight was over his cleats,


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 7, 2014)

Don't worry gatta fans, its all Meyers fault, Muschamp will have it all straightened out shortly!!!!

I still laugh every time I hear someone say Meyer left the cupboard bare after landing the #1 class. Meyer is why the Gators had a great defense after he left. I'm starting to believe Driskel might have actually been a decent QB if Meyer coached him, we will never know. Muschamp probably ruined the poor kid from day one. I know, I know Gator fan, Driskel is terrible and it has had nothing to do with the putrid attempt by that coaching staff to teach anything resembling an offense??? 

Now, when Muschamp is gone shortly, the cupboard will be bare and a true dumpster fire will be raging.

Don't despair gator fan, there will be brighter days ahead, you just need the right man for the job


----------



## Throwback (Oct 7, 2014)

Good grief 2 kids get in a fight and it's some high crime to y'all because it isn't your team. 


Its nothing



T


----------



## Throwback (Oct 7, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Transfer papers are on the way!



And another uga loss to record as a side deal

T


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 7, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Good grief 2 kids get in a fight and it's some high crime to y'all because it isn't your team.
> 
> 
> Its nothing
> ...



Did you bother to read the first article?


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 7, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Good grief 2 kids get in a fight and it's some high crime to y'all because it isn't your team.
> 
> 
> Its nothing
> ...




Teammates fighting over a pair of cleats. At a major university. In the street. Outside a bar. 

It's nothing.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2014)

Y'all have it all wrong! My inside sources have told me that these 2 guys were NOT fighting. They were simply blocking against each other!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 7, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Did you bother to read the first article?



I cant read I'm an auburn fan remember?


T


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 7, 2014)

Throwback said:


> I cant read I'm an auburn fan remember?
> 
> 
> T



And a gubment employee too, right?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 7, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> And a gubment employee too, right?



And a teacher to boot


T


----------



## bullgator (Oct 7, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Don't worry gatta fans, its all Meyers fault, Muschamp will have it all straightened out shortly!!!!
> 
> I still laugh every time I hear someone say Meyer left the cupboard bare after landing the #1 class. Meyer is why the Gators had a great defense after he left. I'm starting to believe Driskel might have actually been a decent QB if Meyer coached him, we will never know. Muschamp probably ruined the poor kid from day one. I know, I know Gator fan, Driskel is terrible and it has had nothing to do with the putrid attempt by that coaching staff to teach anything resembling an offense???
> 
> ...



Meyer did a heck of a job recruiting. We seemed to have a top 5 class most years. Heck, even Zook recruited better than Muschamp.
As far as Driskel goes. Who knows how good he could have been. He's a junior who has played for three different OCs, probably because Muschamp keeps using them as scapegoats.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 8, 2014)

And now teammates are fighting over "Cleats"... 

BURN BABY BURN!!!

http://espn.go.com/college-football...ii-florida-gators-fight-prompting-police-call


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 8, 2014)

bullgator said:


> Meyer did a heck of a job recruiting. We seemed to have a top 5 class most years. Heck, even Zook recruited better than Muschamp.
> As far as Driskel goes. Who knows how good he could have been. He's a junior who has played for three different OCs, probably because Muschamp keeps using them as scapegoats.



I just have a hard time believing he would be this bad if Meyer coached him? 

I know its tough right now, but UF will be fine in the long run, they just need the right guy and they will be off and running again as much as I hate to say it. Just too much talent in the state. My personal opinion is the need a coach like the one currently at Texas or ND. I think that type of coach could take that school along way.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 8, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Wow.  Forget to take your meds this morning?
> 
> Either a woman was assaulted or a kid has been falsely accused and you "love it"?



Lol.  Take a deep breath sugar britches.  No, I definitely do not love that.  I love that everything Florida touches turns to crap.   Wish the same thing would happen to FSU but it's good enough just to watch it happen to Florida.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 8, 2014)

Gattah complaining about recruiting.  Hilarious.  After years of hearing, "it doesn't matter who is committed to your team.  We pick who we want."


----------



## bullgator (Oct 8, 2014)

Find that quote and post it or it's just a false accusation. 
The clocks running.....tick tock tick tock.
Your allowed your own opinion but not your own facts!

Snook, I don't know how much Meyer did with the QBs but I know Mullen did a heck of a job with Tebow.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 9, 2014)

bullgator said:


> Find that quote and post it or it's just a false accusation.
> The clocks running.....tick tock tick tock.
> Your allowed your own opinion but not your own facts!
> 
> Snook, I don't know how much Meyer did with the QBs but I know Mullen did a heck of a job with Tebow.



I'm amazed at the amount of people that just won't give Meyer his due. He was directly responsible for the great success of his guy at Bowling green as well as Utah. Chris Leak and Tebow have been on record stating how much influence Meyer had in the way they operated the offense and grew as a QB. Tom Herman is the O coordinator at OSU but, in EVERY interview, Braxton has always credited Meyer for his HUGE improvement from his first year (before Meyer) until now. JT barrett was asked last week, what has been the biggest factor in his growth from VT to now and he immediately said, Meyer and his way of helping me understand what the defense is doing. Bottom line is, every QB he has had has excelled under him. At some point, saying he got lucky because of timing is just crazy. I can hear it now, Meyer got lucky OSU just happened to have Barrett when Miller went down. Who was the best backup last year in the country, it was clearly Kenny Guiten. Coincidence, I guess every gator fan believes so.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 9, 2014)

I wasn't dissing Meyer. I was saying I didn't know how much he worked with the QBs. A lot of head coaches leave their development to the QB coach. Really wasn't trying to argue, but then I forgot where I'm at.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 9, 2014)

bullgator said:


> I wasn't dissing Meyer. I was saying I didn't know how much he worked with the QBs. A lot of head coaches leave their development to the QB coach. Really wasn't trying to argue, but then I forgot where I'm at.



I misunderstood your post but had no interest in arguing either. I assumed it was a backhanded remark against Meyer when you gave all credit to Mullen.

I just made a statement on my misunderstanding of your post, and what I "perceive", most gator fans say about Meyer and how he is really not a good coach, just that he has great timing. Sorry


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> I misunderstood your post but had no interest in arguing either. I assumed it was a backhanded remark against Meyer when you gave all credit to Mullen.
> 
> I just made a statement on my misunderstanding of your post, and what I "perceive", most gator fans say about Meyer and how he is really not a good coach, just that he has great timing. Sorry




Meyer isn't a great coach.. He's a scumbag!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2014)

Throwback said:


> I cant read I'm an auburn fan remember?
> 
> 
> T



That must explain Kawligia's season long absence. Must have fired his reader.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 10, 2014)

GAINESVILLE, Fla. -- The lawyer for suspended Florida Gators quarterback Treon Harris said on Friday that his accuser has withdrawn her sexual assault claim.

Attorneys say the woman claiming she was sexually assaulted has withdrawn her complaint against Florida quarterback Treon Harris.
"The young lady who claimed that Treon Harris sexually battered her has withdrawn her complaint," attorney Huntley Johnson told ESPN. "I am pleased for Treon Harris and his family."


----------



## BobSacamano (Oct 10, 2014)

I guess the Dumpster was rolled over to Athens


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 10, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> GAINESVILLE, Fla. -- The lawyer for suspended Florida Gators quarterback Treon Harris said on Friday that his accuser has withdrawn her sexual assault claim.
> 
> Attorneys say the woman claiming she was sexually assaulted has withdrawn her complaint against Florida quarterback Treon Harris.
> "The young lady who claimed that Treon Harris sexually battered her has withdrawn her complaint," attorney Huntley Johnson told ESPN. "I am pleased for Treon Harris and his family."



This is why you don't suspend a player due to an accusation.


----------



## LTZ25 (Oct 10, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Lol.  Take a deep breath sugar britches.  No, I definitely do not love that.  I love that everything Florida touches turns to crap.   Wish the same thing would happen to FSU but it's good enough just to watch it happen to Florida.


If you think 2 National championships in the last 8 years in crap, then what is the always overated UGA football team all about . Gurley could not care less about the Bulldogs.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 10, 2014)

LTZ25 said:


> If you think 2 National championships in the last 8 years in crap, then what is the always overated UGA football team all about . Gurley could not care less about the Bulldogs.



If you think very many current high school football stars remember Florida's Tebow/Meyer days and are impressed by them, you are lying to yourself.  In the mind of a teenager, 2009 might as well have been 1980.  All they know that Florida loses to teams like gA Southern.


----------



## LTZ25 (Oct 10, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> If you think very many current high school football stars remember Florida's Tebow/Meyer days and are impressed by them, you are lying to yourself.  In the mind of a teenager, 2009 might as well have been 1980.  All they know that Florida loses to teams like gA Southern.


You are probably correct ,I guess that's how teams like Ala. get on such a good run , but I still remember , my labs name is Tebow, my boat is Gator orange . Also my son graduated from Fl. and played baseball for the Gators .
We also don't have a Gurley type player to worry about losing .


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2014)

LTZ25 said:


> You are probably correct ,I guess that's how teams like Ala. get on such a good run , but I still remember , my labs name is Tebow, my boat is Gator orange . Also my son graduated from Fl. and played baseball for the Gators .
> We also don't have a Gurley type player to worry about losing .



No sir you dont...


----------



## BobSacamano (Oct 10, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> If you think very many current high school football stars remember Florida's Tebow/Meyer days and are impressed by them, you are lying to yourself.  In the mind of a teenager, 2009 might as well have been 1980.  All they know that Florida loses to teams like gA Southern.



So what would you rather have? Your last 34 years of "wait till next year", or 3 championships in the last 18 years with a couple below average years mixed in? Because just the same as the Gators run of dominance wasn't going to last forever, this run of bad luck won't either. The admin at Florida won't sit on their hands for much longer watching it flame up.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 10, 2014)

What I heard on the radio was that another guy came forward to claim that SHE was the instigator of the hook up that night. He knows this because he was batting second.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> GAINESVILLE, Fla. -- The lawyer for suspended Florida Gators quarterback Treon Harris said on Friday that his accuser has withdrawn her sexual assault claim.
> 
> Attorneys say the woman claiming she was sexually assaulted has withdrawn her complaint against Florida quarterback Treon Harris.
> "The young lady who claimed that Treon Harris sexually battered her has withdrawn her complaint," attorney Huntley Johnson told ESPN. "I am pleased for Treon Harris and his family."



Now what happens to her? No matter what he/she says there are people that will swear he raped her. She has tarnished his reputation for life.

She should be locked up.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 10, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> So what would you rather have? Your last 34 years of "wait till next year", or 3 championships in the last 18 years with a couple below average years mixed in? Because just the same as the Gators run of dominance wasn't going to last forever, this run of bad luck won't either. The admin at Florida won't sit on their hands for much longer watching it flame up.



Nice straw man bro.  You even dressed him up in jorts.

I'm not sure why you chose to point out that the UF administration won't sit on their hands for much longer as if that is a point of pride.  Lord I would hope Vandy's admin wouldn't stand around while they were losing to teams like GA Southern.


----------



## BobSacamano (Oct 11, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nice straw man bro.  You even dressed him up in jorts.
> 
> I'm not sure why you chose to point out that the UF administration won't sit on their hands for much longer as if that is a point of pride.  Lord I would hope Vandy's admin wouldn't stand around while they were losing to teams like GA Southern.



You'd wear Jorts too for a couple titles. So what's your answer?


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 11, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> So what would you rather have? Your last 34 years of "wait till next year", or 3 championships in the last 18 years with a couple below average years mixed in? Because just the same as the Gators run of dominance wasn't going to last forever, this run of bad luck won't either. The admin at Florida won't sit on their hands for much longer watching it flame up.



Can you GUARANTEE me that a change would result in a NC?  Or, would it set the program back 5~10 years?

I know one thing, I'd rather be the Atlanta Braves than the Florida Marlins.


----------



## BobSacamano (Oct 11, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Can you GUARANTEE me that a change would result in a NC?  Or, would it set the program back 5~10 years?
> 
> I know one thing, I'd rather be the Atlanta Braves than the Florida Marlins.




No guarantees in anything especially when dealing with 18-22 year olds. 

UF has had the ability to make an adjustment after a bad hire that put them back on top. 

Galen Hall. Fired spurrier hired and we go to promised land. 
Zook fired. Meyer hired and its on again. 
Muschamp will not be here much longer. Let's see what Foley does. 
If I was a dog fan. I don't know what I'd want. Richt has been so close for so long. It would be hard to let that go.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 11, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> No guarantees in anything especially when dealing with 18-22 year olds.
> 
> UF has had the ability to make an adjustment after a bad hire that put them back on top.
> 
> ...



We?  What number are you?

Wasn't that your clowning comment to a UGA fan when they were discussing the team?


----------



## BobSacamano (Oct 11, 2014)

Now you're stealing my lines? 

It's ok. Maybe I did go there??? Maybe several of my family did.


----------

